# Two Left Feet!



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone (newbies I would say) ever feel like your body just 
doesn't get it?  You're taught something, you wait for your turn
to perform it, and you feel like you're gonna execute the 
tech/stance/form with the gracefulness of Fred Astair, and you
do it, and it feels more like Jerry Lewis on drugs!  This is probably
the most disheartening thing in my training.  I see everyone
else just moving and flowing, and all smooth, and I'm choppy, and
slow and fat :wah:   

I'm not lookin' for answers here, just tryin' to whine and moan, 
and possibly get a new thread going.


----------



## Les (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Kirk,

Seems like you've been watching me train 

I have days like that too, abour eight a week.

The thing to bear in mind is that everyone learns at a different rate. Don't worry if other people get it quicker than you, so long as you get it in the end.

Also, while they might seem to be flowing and smooth to you, your instructor may not see that much difference between you. If he does, I'm sure he'll be offering you advice on how to improve.

Just keep plugging away, and you'll get there in the end.

Les


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 11, 2002)

The other thing to bear in mind is that you *will be better than you think!*.

I've had days where I've felt that I've been absolute bollocks, but other people down at the club have given me praise after doing a technique. Often what feels wrong to yourself may look and feel a lot better to other people, a great deal of the negative thoughs you have may be in your mind, but not be transferring to your actual physical movements.

Something that would be great, if you can manage it, would be to film yourself doing some movements and then play it back on your TV. You might be amazed at what you can actually do!

Ian.


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Anyone (newbies I would say) ever feel like your body just
> doesn't get it?  You're taught something, you wait for your turn
> ...



Only when I'm conscious!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2002)

Kirk, honestly......I have *never* been real pleased about my overall performance when it comes to MA.  Yeah, there are times I think I have done quite well, but, for the most part, I feel like I am a fool among kings.....of course, I am also quite self-critical and my own worst enemy in that respect.

It has taken a great deal of time and effort on the part of others to get me to a different place, recently.  Basically, when I got my Black, I was told by one of the 4th Degrees: "Hey, now you can relax a little.  You have nothing to prove anymore.  Now, have fun."  I have been trying to take that to heart more and more, and realize that I *wasn't* just having fun before.

My advice is this:  relax and enjoy the ride.  Some people learn fast, others slower.  Some are naturally gifted with grace and style, others of us have to work our a$$es off (my "nickname" was "Post" for some time--jokingly, of course, but....).  The point is, you look fine.  Enjoy it, have fun with it, make it yours.  Realize that your attacker on the street won't even notice your "style", whether it is good or bad.  If you are training to be pretty for the judges, well, that is a different story; however, I think you are more along the lines of non-flash.  In that case, here's another quote we use at our school:  "Relax, breathe, and listen to the music".  Even if it's in your head.....

Remember:  When you are worrying about what other people are thinking, they are usually thinking the same thing you are......

 

Peace--


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Kirk,

In our school we have some students that tend to be 'mechanical' when it comes to their techniques and sparring.. I've been working on them to become more fluid in their motion.. having them close their eyes and doing the technique slow motion or isometrically.. over and over and over again before they ever add any speed to it... this way their muscles remember.. Muscle memory recall..  Using large circular movements instead of power and speed.. maybe this is something you might try.. Gracefulness can be learned.. but in the end result.. if you're fighting.. who cares how graceful we are   On the other hand  there are students who spar and perform their techniques like Ballerinas.. where's their power? Their 'Oomph' as I call it.. I'm working with them to attain that.. These are mostly upperbelts.. they know their techniques.. they have the basics.. now they are fine tuning..They built their sandcastle.. now they are adding the finishing touches.. Martial Arts is not just mechanically learning a technique.. work on your breathing.. your relaxation methods.. Focus .. Black dot white dot.. there's a whole seperate world beyond  ..
just my thoughts 

Tess


----------



## Robbo (Jun 11, 2002)

Some days you just move better than others. For me it feels like I have it right about 1 in 4 days. The only way to increase that ratio as far as I know is to train more and more and more.......

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 11, 2002)

I was practicing a technique with a person one belt lower than me when he says to me "you must practice alot". I asked why he said that and he said "because you just look like you know what your doing". I'm not real good at compliments so I just said thanks. 

My point though, is that I do practice alot just about every day, and that helps me retain the knowledge. That might be what your seeing is that some others have more time to practice than you do and thus look a little crisper. 

Like the others I too have many days where, for lack of words, I flat suck! I think it's just lack of work on my part and put more effort into the next workout.

Just practice when you can and work out as hard as you can and one day you too will move like the seniors out there. (at least that's what I keep telling myself)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

Before you decide you suck, have someone video tape you during the course of your class.  Last week my sister video taped the class and after watching it I discoered two things.  I appear to be moving more gracefully than I thought and the camera does put 50 pounds on you!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

do move smoothly....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

and they tend to knock hell out of everything in their path!


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Bowling Balls....do move smoothly....:rofl: *




Not the way I bowl, unfortunately.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 13, 2002)

for something to be truly natural and graceful, your muscles need to be used to the motion.  remember when you first learned your neutral bow stance?  you were thinking..."toe heel alignment, knees bent, guard up, do I have the correct foot forward..." and now, when you hear 'right neutral bow', you just move into a right neutral bow, no thinking involved.  you need to do something often enough to inbed it in your muscle memory. once its there, you usually won't mess it up again unless you start thinking about something too hard.  hehe. I can do short one without thinking at all, but when I try to slow it down and have to start and stop in different places to teach it to someone else, that's when I screw it up.


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 13, 2002)

Not a Kempoist, sorry. But the left foot thing. I am in a partially acrobatic art, and that isn;t a strong suit for me. So it is really tough when your student base can out jump,leap and flip you. So I get the regular sensation of not being on key.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *but when I try to slow it down and have to start and stop in different places to teach it to someone else, that's when I screw it up. *



More repetition my dear........ LOL...  I had the same problem...


:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *for something to be truly natural and graceful, your muscles need to be used to the motion.  you need to do something often enough to inbed it in your muscle memory. *



This is very true, but we must all bear in mind that the muscle memory must be trained to do it correctly in the first place.

When we practice at home, it's all too easy to make a small mistake and then imbed that, causing us to take even longer to "un-learn and re-learn".

Practice doesn't make perfect, practice makes permanent.

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

Practice doesn't make perfect,
practice makes permanent,
however,
Continued practice with a watchful & knowledgeable eye,
Makes for improvement.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is there always time to do it over............
When there is never time to do it right.......

:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Why is there always time to do it over............
> When there is never time to do it right.......
> *



Dennis,

I like that one!

Les

PS

Last year you mentioned you might be coming to the UK. Any news on that yet?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

but that fell thru.....  with 911 and all...... but I am looking to come back and tour.  Set it up!

:asian:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Why is there always time to do it over............
> When there is never time to do it right.......
> ...



Another "Gem" to post in the Dojo!

I fear I will have to start paying royalities. 
:asian:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 14, 2002)

Reguarding the original post.

I sometimes find myself chuckling "just a little" as I see my students working on there material.

They always give me a funny look the first time they hear me doing this.

I tell them I'm not laughing at them... I'm laughing at "myself" 30 years ago.

I tell them the same thing I say to YOU.

If this "slow old fat man" can do it... so can YOU!

It just takes time and perserverence.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

Glad you like the saying..... it is one of my favorites.......

also yes the students never know why I chuckle...... they all get paranoid thinking Im laughing at them....... little do they know.....
we all were in their shoes at one time or another..... lol

 

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 14, 2002)

Heh.....things are similar with me.  Sometimes, when teaching, I will smile or laugh when watching a lower rank doing techniques.  They almost always stop and ask if I am laughing at them.  At that point, I tell them, "No....I actually still learning that technique myself..."

I have to remind them that, as a Black Belt, all I really am is an advanced white belt.  It's kinda funny for a yellor or orange belt to realize that he/she and I are actually working on the same material..... 

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

Don't let that get out!!

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *I tell them, "No....I actually still learning that technique myself...
> 
> "It's kinda funny for a yellor or orange belt to realize that he/she and I are actually working on the same material.....*




You're so right.

A few months back I decided to do a "masterclass" on Delayed Sword.

When I started to put the lesson plan together I was amazed at how much stuff I had forgotten about the technique.

And I discovered a whole load of new stuff too.

I guess we really never stop learning.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

is the day you die:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Then I guess there are an aweful lot of Zombies out there........ hee hee

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Then I guess there are an aweful lot of Zombies out there........ hee hee
> 
> :asian: *


If you were to visit where I work, you would know just how true those words are :wah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

It'll be a Thrilla


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

in the cafeteria here, tossing the salads.....:barf:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

the "Ideal Phase" is what we use to rid ourselves of two left or right feet.

Forget about the Self Defense we learn at the beginning level...... most that start do not have the coordination or knowledge to be able to defend themselves anyway, regardless of what we teach!

Now that doesn't mean we are not making progress with the material but at the 1st level of training we need to accomplish some balance and introduction to said curriculum.  As we progress through "The Process" we then re-visit the old material and re-define what we are doing and add greater understanding and depth to what they already know, thus increasing knowledge and then skill through harder re-focused training.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2002)

At what rank would you say a student would *typically* 
be effective?  I don't feel effective right now, yet my instructor
brought up a good point ... he said, "How do you think you'd
fair in a fight against yourself, 1 year ago" ... I'd kick my a$$!
but I'm not a violent street attacker, or a guy hooked on drugs,
or a we be robber or rapist.  I know everyone is different, but
say on average .. what belt level would you think that they'd
be effective? 

Me personally .. I don't know that I'd use techniques on anyone,
or even look to.  I think I'd probably fight the way I always have,
just modified.  Definitely would use marriage of gravity, and knees
and elbows, which I didn't do before.  I'd like to think I'd pay 
more attention to his centerline and my own, and do my best
to step out of the circle when attacked.  So I'd use some kenpo.
I hope!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

All depends on the individual...... but "usually" around 3rd brown you know enough to use effectively in many situtiations.
:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 16, 2002)

> Don't let that get out!!



WHOOOPS!!!!

Okay, okay......my bad.....time for me to go back to doing horse stance again.....

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 16, 2002)

well, the thing with techniques is they are meant to give you ideas to end a fight quick and dirty.  I've heard people say that if a fight lasts more than a few seconds, you didn't do it right.  What happens in the street ain't sparring.  If you're fighting in the street, you're usually fighting for your life, and that is not the time to avoid using the deadly strikes.  

I was able to defend myself as a greenbelt.  However, I had a few advantages:

1.  I'm female.
2.  I had the element of surprise on my side.

My attacker underestimated me.  He made the assumption that I wouldn't defend myself, and because he made that assumption, I was able to surprise him.  

I think an attacker would expect a male to fight back, so that advantage may be lost.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

It worked for you once (and if you need it again hopefully again) but beware........ another day another challenge ...... this one may not be so easy.

:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 16, 2002)

I know.  I got very lucky that day and got attacked by what must be one of the dumbest criminals on the planet.  For me, martial arts is and always will be an absolute last resort, because you never know when the other guy is better than you are.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Kirk, I have seen some blue and a few green belts that still moved like they had their feet tied together.

My thought is it all depends on practice, how much of it you do.
I practice a lot, it's fun and helps me get better.




:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

Techniques are taught in a certain order for a reason...I'll give you one small and easy example.  Generally, the first kick taught is the front kick.  Why?  
1.) It is probably the easiest kick to do
2.) It is highly effective.
Now, using the front kick and solely the front kick as my example, because I am not as well versed nor as eloquent as Mr. C, let's eaxmine the front kick.  There are four parts to a front kick:
Up
Out
In 
Down
This kick can be used any where from a stomp(Mace of Aggression(I did not cite Captured Twigs because I see that stomp as an introduction to a crescent kick)) to a chin kick, it _usually_ travels along the center line and can carry devastating force.  This is the first kick you learn to use(Delayed Sword) and generally speaking, the first one you learn to defend against(Deflecting Hammer).  As you learn the more advanced techniques, most people tend to stop using the front kick, and even more forget how to defend against it.  My students have learned the hard way not to discount this kick,as I tend to use it frequently.
What I am getting at is this, take whatever rank you are at now and examine how you execute the yellow belt techniques.  Do you execute them well or like you have 30 pound of lead in your skivvies?  What you need to be effective is there......
Personally, I'd make one heck of a yellow belt.
Respectfully:asian:


----------

